# Job opportunity after study in new zealand.



## Darvin (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I would like to do Graduate Diploma in Information and Communication Technology from CPIT (Christchurch). I am really concerned about the jobs after the course, I have 2 year of work experience in India as a support engineer.

Can any one please let me know, is it easy to get a job after studying this course, otherwise I need to return back to my home country.

Thanks.....


----------

